
Covid-19 US Projections - jerrybee
https://covid19.healthdata.org/projections
======
cmurf
Assumes "the continuation of strong social distancing". The United States
isn't practicing this. The policy and practice are variable across states and
localities. I think it's at best moderate contingencies being used so far.

